# My First 'Big Horse' Show Yesterday



## Rebecca (May 31, 2009)

I've been riding at Senator Bell Farm for almost a year now after the barn I'd been riding at for 5 years closed down. Yesterday I had my first 'big horse' show, riding a lovely grey mare, Palladium, aka Maude, an eight year old thoroughbred. She is a lesson horse at the barn I ride at and we've been working together since last summer. It's taken a while for us to sort out our differences but this mare and I both have quite a bit of respect for each other. She is beautiful and incredibly willing and has taught me so much! I'm leasing her in June, we are going to have so much fun! She has a very typical mare attitude, but under that she's got a heart of gold.






Anyways, here are some pictures taken yesterday at the show.





Maude & I before our first class










She wouldn't stand still, absolutely hates the bugs, this was probably taken just before she started half-rearing on her way out of the ring.










In the warm up ring











Another girl who rode Maude, I got a few really nice pictures of the two of them. The girl was very nervous but did exceptionally well!










This is Dora, aka Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, she's my trainer's horse, a stunning palomino mare.






Bing, aka Authentic, he's also at the same barn, his rider is the best at the barn, I could watch her ride all day.











Maude






Thanks for looking! Very proud of 'my' girl!





(I do have permission to post.)

Rebecca


----------



## barnbum (May 31, 2009)

What fantastic photos!! You look like a natural up there.



I never tired of watching big horse shows. Thanks for the photo treat.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 31, 2009)

Great job Becca!!!! You two look AWESOME!!!!!!! Someday I'm going back to showing big horses again! I love it and miss it! My mare will love it to!!!


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2009)

Those pictures are great!!! You look very good as a rider


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 31, 2009)

great job!! i was asked to do a show on saturday, riding a tb, but i didnt feel ready enough as im still afraid of tb's. haha.

shes gorgeous!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 1, 2009)

You look great!! Congratulations!


----------



## jleonard (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Maude is a beautiful mare, you two are going to have such fun togeather!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jun 2, 2009)

Becca you look great! Im so proud of you



I hope to get to go to one of your shows cuz i used to show and i miss that atmosphere! I would like to get into showing again as well



Congrats and keep up the hard work!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Your horse is gorgeous and I agree with everyone....you 2 look like a winning team.


----------

